# new sling enclosure (pics)



## evilebe (Apr 15, 2012)

I was originally building this sling enclosure for my 1"+ obt. The obt did some serious rennovating on it's burrow last night so i just couldn't move it to a new container yet. i used a 2 piece slider 150 count baseball card container. the guy i bought the containers i wanted to use sent me the wrong ones and told me i could keep them and he would try to find me the right ones monday. either way i got the container i used for free. it took a lot more trimming but i am relatively pleased with the results.
do you think the enclosure is to big ffor the little g. rosea i have in it?


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a little big..... But IMO its fine. I like my enclosures a little on the large side. As long as the setup is correct and the T can find its food your fine. I would suggest putting a small hide and a small fake plant in there to give the little guy something to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 15, 2012)

^ +1.

Around here the rule of thumb is you want to provide floor space = 3-5x leg span, but I always go bigger (With a small collection volume of enclosures isnt much of an issue)The only problems I've personally encountered, and read about, are that the T may not find prey in such an enclosure, and the T could possibly do a great job of hiding on you. When I had a batch of pinheads, I always coral them towards the T, or just drop cricket parts beside them. Never had a problem feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## evilebe (Apr 19, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> ^ +1.
> 
> Around here the rule of thumb is you want to provide floor space = 3-5x leg span, but I always go bigger (With a small collection volume of enclosures isnt much of an issue)The only problems I've personally encountered, and read about, are that the T may not find prey in such an enclosure, and the T could possibly do a great job of hiding on you. When I had a batch of pinheads, I always coral them towards the T, or just drop cricket parts beside them. Never had a problem feeding.


is the 3-5x rule of thumb pertainable to arboreals as well or just terrestrial?


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 19, 2012)

The size looks fine to me. Just make sure she is fiding her food. I like enclosures a bit on the larger side. I would put a hide of some sort in though


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 19, 2012)

evilebe said:


> is the 3-5x rule of thumb pertainable to arboreals as well or just terrestrial?


The rule of thumb isnt uniform for the two types of T's, based on what I've seen posted here (not any experience)

I've heard a 5g vert tank is a good size for arboreals, but maybe a 10g vert for poeci's and the other big guys. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## axle37 (Apr 19, 2012)

i like that setup. what did you do to the lid to make get the screen in place?


----------



## Drezno (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool idea! Seems like a lot of homemade enclosures are kind of opaque and prevent you from actually seeing the T inside, but yours looks great. My one question would be about the lid. Is that thing hooked on there very tight? Nobody wants an OBT on the loose...


----------



## evilebe (Apr 25, 2012)

axle37 said:


> i like that setup. what did you do to the lid to make get the screen in place?


i just drilled a hole in the top and put the screen in. i used hot glue but i am expecting some food safe silicone this week.

---------- Post added 04-25-2012 at 06:17 AM ----------




Drezno said:


> Cool idea! Seems like a lot of homemade enclosures are kind of opaque and prevent you from actually seeing the T inside, but yours looks great. My one question would be about the lid. Is that thing hooked on there very tight? Nobody wants an OBT on the loose...


thanks, i thought it was a good idea. to answer your question, yes the lid fits snug enough that you could pick the enclosure up and shake it without it opening.


----------



## evilebe (Apr 25, 2012)

i messed up the lid to the third box i was modifying so i only have two right now. the guy i bought the boxes from never could locate the right ones so i ended up getting a refund for the ones i have but i think i like them better anyway. i bought two more that should be here this week. here are some pictures of my little guys homes. the lids are as secure as a flush lid amac box, maybe even a little tighter.


----------

